# Interesting Read here from CF.net



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1201


Potential Rocket Profile: Stromile Swift




> Player Overview
> Despite having just completed his fifth season in the league, Stomile Swift is one of the true unknown commodities available on the free agent market in the summer of 2005. Is this jumping jack athlete a power forward waiting for an opportunity to bust out, or a bust altogether?





> Out of LSU, Swift was drafted with the #2 overall pick in the 2000 NBA Draft, but has never played more than 26.5 minutes a game in any season and has been roughly a 20-minute a night guy throughout his career. He has been playing on a Memphis team blessed with a lot of depth and has been asked to play out of position, taking on the role of center at times on a team lacking a true big.


*Rocket Perspective*


> The Rockets' biggest need is power forward, and given his age (25) and athleticism, Swift seems like a natural and tempting target for Houston, even if their cap situation makes it a fairy tale-type acquisition. He is not an offensive liability -- Stro can hit the midrange jumper and attack the rim (just under 47% shooter from the field for his career). While he's not a very good one-on-one defender, he is a terrific shotblocker, which would be a huge weakside help to Yao Ming, and could see a defensive boost playing in a Jeff Van Gundy help-oriented scheme. He is not the ideal rebounder, but could potentially snare 9 or more a night if given a healthy dose of PT.


*Conclusion*




> It's not likely.
> 
> So it's going to be up to Stro. If the Rockets are to have any chance with him, he'll have to be willing to take less to play here (likely 6 years, $40 million) -- or possibly be motivated to want to stick it to his old Tennessee employers, who can't afford to lose any more ground to the Rockets in the West. But rest assured, there will be several teams willing to give him the full MLE, so he will have to have a strong desire to join young stars his same age in Yao and Tracy McGrady.
> 
> The question the Rockets have to ask is would signing him at that dollar amount and long-term commitment be a coup, or look more like a Maurice Taylor contract a year or two from now?



-----

It will be alot of these throughout the summer I'm sure, so we should all just hope that the Rockets make the right decision and get someone who's gonna make at least SOMEWHAT of a difference.

Of course, this comes with a "How _____ would look in a Rockets uni" pic.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

" true unknown commodities "?

Everyone and their pet iguana wants Swift this offseason. This is his first year off his rookie contract, no way is he going to settle for MLE. 

And wow, I had no idea he was the 2nd pick in the 00 draft.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

Purely aesthetically, I'd say he looks awesome in the uniform. The solid red suits him well.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

We've got the right uniforms for a dynasty. He should be shown that pic, it will make him join us.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are his per 48 minutes stats in comparison to Juwan Howard:

Swift:
*22.7 ppg*, 10.2 rpg (3.5 offensive), *3.5 BPG*, *1.54 SPG*, 45% FG, 75.8% FT

Howard:
17.3 ppg, 10.2 rpg (3.7 offensive), 0.1 BPG (only had 5 blocks the entire season!), 0.95 SPG, *45.1% FG*, *84.3% FT*

Howard has that extremely reliable mid range shot that would be nice to have coming off the bench. Swift is a much better finisher with some decent moves in the paint. Defensively, although he's a great weakside shot blocker he still is a relatively weak man to man defender. It's also interesting to note that both are relatively weak rebounders, despite Swift's athleticism.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

I want Donyell Marshall. He's a better shot blocker than he looks. He's capable to average double-double when playing starter minute.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

maxrider said:


> I want Donyell Marshall. He's a better shot blocker than he looks. He's capable to average double-double when playing starter minute.


He's 32 in two days. Too old for my tastes... we need some young athletic guys now.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

PART 2 of the "Potential Rocket Profile"...

http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1203

Potential Rocket Profile: Donyell Marshall

*The versatile free agent forward could make for a nice fit in Clutch City*


*Player Overview*



> *Donyell Marshall* used to be called "Super Scrub" here at *ClutchFans* for playing like a bust early in his career, but the 6-foot-9 forward has shown he's anything but a scrub.





> Marshall has great range, and has become a much better shooter the last few years, netting a career high in three-point percentage in each of the last 3 seasons, capping at a very impressive 41.6% last season. He went hog wild back in March, tying an NBA record by draining 12 triples in a single game against Philly. He also hit a career-best 79.1% from the charity stripe.





> The problem though is while Marshall is a very effective rebounder, his triple success with Toronto has seen him drift farther and farther away from the basket. With Utah and Chicago he did a lot more dirty work inside, and the Rockets would look more for that kind of player out of Donyell.
> 
> Still, given his experience and versatility, and the fact that he shouldn't be a liability on either end, this should be a guy near or at the top of Jeff Van Gundy's list.


*Conclusion*



> Like all free agents, Marshall is going to play the market, and there should be plenty of suitors. The Nets, who like the Rockets lack a power forward and could be a Thorn (cough) in Houston's side during the free agency period, are very interested. Marshall's fiancée and three kids live in the Chicago suburbs and speculation is the Bulls are said to be curious about a reunion as well.





> Given that the Rockets pursued him before the February trading deadline, I expect them to make a strong pitch unless a higher market player expresses interest in taking less to come here.



-------

This is the guy I want on this team. Good shot blocker, good defender, and is becoming a great outside shooter. Only problem is (like it was said in the article from Clutch) is that with his 3 point shooting getting ALOT better, the dirty work he used to do in Utah is there as much as it once was. Maybe coming to Houston and playing with a guy who stresses defense would change him just a little bit. :clap:


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Donnyell marshall is a guy that jacks up threes. You guys have a bunch of guys who does that now.

for a big guy he isn't a good shotblocker and rebounder.

Stro should be the guy you want.


----------



## manila_ice (May 12, 2005)

Marshall is too old. Stro is the best fit for houston although its unlikely coz hes probably going for a bigger paycheck.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Yall knew it was coming people...


http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1204


Potential Rocket Profile: Latrell Sprewell


*Jeff Van Gundy may be interested in adding Latrell Sprewell, but would it be wise?*


*Player Overview*



> A lot has been said and written about Latrell Sprewell throughout his career, ranging from superstar to coach choker, from winner to loser. However, despite it all, one description has always applied.





> Now at 35 years old, Sprewell is again viewed as a malcontent, having moped about his contract status in Minnesota, an action many say contributed to the disastrous flop of a season by the Wolves. Yet, despite coming off the worst season of his career, Sprewell is still viewed as a tough nut who can create his own shot and defend bigger shooting guards.





> The Rockets' chemistry is to die for and their success has hinged on deferring to Tracy McGrady, minimizing mistakes and working for open, high-percentage looks. So why in the world would Houston go for Latrell Sprewell?



*Rocket Perspective*



> "I'm a big fan of Jeff Van Gundy," said Sprewell after Van Gundy was stuck clinging on to Alonzo Mourning's leg when a fight broke out in the 1998 NBA playoffs. "You've gotta like his attitude. I remember seeing him hanging on to Alonzo's leg like a human weather vane. I thought it was hilarious! I mean, everybody did — the guy flopping around down there. But, you know, you have to admire a little guy for jumping into the fray like that."





> That's sweet, but there's still a little matter of the here and now: Sprewell's 32.7% shooting from triple territory is a far cry from the longball accuracy of a David Wesley, but it may be size defensively that Van Gundy craves, and in this case Sprewell has 4-5 inches more than the also 35-year old Wesley to defend the West's big guards and small forwards.


*
Conclusion*



> Sprewell turned down a 3-year extension from Minnesota last summer and surely regrets it now as he's not likely to see an offer close to as financially rewarding. Barring unforeseen trades, it would be terribly unwise for the Rockets to use any of the MLE on a player like Sprewell, who doesn't fill an immediate need, but I could still see Van Gundy exploring his options here.
> 
> There is not likely to be a long list of suitors and don't look for the Timberwolves to bring flowers to his door, but they wouldn't mind something for the trouble. A trade of a signed Sprewell for Wesley, who has one year remaining on his deal, could appeal to Minnesota, but would it be a lateral move or downgrade for Houston? If not on the floor then off it, and would Van Gundy take that risk? Time will tell, but if he wanted size defensively to the point of potentially sacrificing chemistry, you have to wonder why he gave it up in Jim Jackson to get Wesley in the first place.
> 
> Still, Latrell has to feed his family somehow, and I wouldn't be overly shocked if Van Gundy was the one setting the table.



--------------


Well, I'll say this, anyone that picks Spree will (IMO) get a good role player and a guy who won't start anything with his new team. I think the Rockets will show some intrest, especially the way him and JVG (at least somewhat) got along. I doubt if we sign the guy, but it wouldn't shock me and I wouldn't be against it.

P.S. - Look at that jersey on that link...LMAO, so so bad looking :laugh:

(Note: This was part 3 of the "Potential Rockets Profile" on clutchfans.com)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Sprewell sucks, I've seen him this year, he can't even handle the damn ball anymore. he is the same age as Wesley, I'd rather have david if we're gonna get another geezer.

Economically he wont be brought here because he doesn't fit with the image of Houston that our higher class white collar season ticket holders like. And if you don't think that matters you're well...... wrong


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Why did we trade Jim Jackson for DW, i think if that trade never happened, we would be in a better position, Jim was the most consistant player on the team at the time, he's bigger, and shoot about the same %. he could have been a nice 2 for us.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Sprewell sucks, I've seen him this year, he can't even handle the damn ball anymore. he is the same age as Wesley, I'd rather have david if we're gonna get another geezer.
> 
> Economically he wont be brought here because he doesn't fit with the image of Houston that our higher class white collar season ticket holders like. And if you don't think that matters you're well...... wrong


Yup, agreed.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1205

(Note: Part 4 of the "Potential Rockets Profile" on clutchfans)


Potential Rocket Profile: Chris Andersen

*Clutch takes a closer look at the energizer forward playing in New Orleans*

*Player Overview*



> Known as the "Birdman" for flapping his wings after dunks and playing above the rim, Chris Andersen is a high-energy forward who could draw a lot of interest around the league this summer.





> The player that Darryl Dawkins once dubbed the "White Kite" was a super sub for the Nuggets in 2003-2004, blocking 1.61 shots and grabbing 4.2 boards in just 14.5 minutes, leaving many to wonder what kind of dirty work numbers he could put up with substantial playing time. He got more time in New Orleans, grabbing 6.1 boards to go with 1.49 blocks in just 21.3 minutes while hitting over 53% of his shots.





> Andersen has opted out of the second season of a 2-year, $3.4 million contract, becoming an unrestricted free agent. The Hornets are expected to make a push to keep him.


*Rocket Perspective*



> If Ryan Bowen is version 1.0 of this type of player, Andersen is version 6.0. He plays very hard, contests every shot and works the glass -- all features the Rockets desperately crave out of the power forward position. He would make for an excellent contrast to a Juwan Howard. Given how he has utilized Bowen, there is little doubt that Jeff Van Gundy would love to have a player that size with that kind of tenaciousness. He is a little too hyped up at times, trying to do too much, but fits the mold of a JVG free agent.





> Andersen is also from Texas, played at Blinn and despite academic problems, he had verbally committed to Clyde Drexler and the Houston Cougars in 1998, even though he was heavily recruited by USC, Arizona and others. At the time he said it was because he "just decided to stay home". He also played a couple of seasons in China, so he goes a little farther back with Yao Ming than most.


*Conclusion*



> There is a real opportunity here, and it wouldn't surprise me if both parties had interest in the other. Some think he will give you similar numbers to a Stromile Swift, if not more due to the effort, and can be had for a lot cheaper. Andersen is looking for a good raise above the $1.74 million he was due this coming season and Byron Scott and the Hornets have said they want him back. The Nets, as they are with all free agent power forwards, will compete for his services as well.





> The question for the Rockets becomes: Is Andersen a legitimate starting power forward on the rise, creating an opportunity to buy low now, or is he maxed out at as a bench player deluxe, giving a team a strong 15-20 minutes a night?
> 
> Either way, the Rockets could do much worse than to provide a nest for the Birdman.


----------

This would be a great signing I think. He's like an upgraded version of Ryan Bowen, and plus he can play in the paint defensively with his rebounding and shot blocking. The last part of the article hit it right on the head: Is Andersen starting material, or your super bench player. Seeing as he's 27, he could be a full time starter, just never know. 

BTW...we could play "What Happened to that Boy" by the Birdman aka Baby and The Clipse.

I can see it now....(Andersen scores...) CHRIS ANDERSEN!!!! "Brrrrrrrrr, what happened to that boy....brrrrrrrrrr" (etc,etc.) :clap: :banana:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As long as Houston writes into his contract a clause that states: 

"YOU ARE PROHIBITED FROM ENTERING THE SLAM DUNK CONTEST WHILE UNDER CONTRACT WITH THE HOUSTON ROCKETS."

Then I think this could be a solid pickup for us.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

We aren't winning any titles with that nutjob starting for us.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1207 < Shareef Abdur-Rahim
http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1208 < Antonio Daniels
http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1209 < Jason Kidd


I wouldn't mind J-Kidd, but that cap figure is the whole point for me. Daniels would be nice to have, but SAR would be welcome here with open arms. 

SAR,Yao and T-Mac > j00 :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1207 < Shareef Abdur-Rahim
> http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1208 < Antonio Daniels
> http://clutchfans.com/news.cfm?NewsID=1209 < Jason Kidd
> 
> ...


I agree, SAR would be a great fit here, and his stock is really at rock bottom right now so now's the best time to make a run at him. Only drawback with Reef is that he's known to disappear during clutch time, but that won't matter as we have the King of Clutch on our team already. Reef has already made a lot of money in this league already - hopefully he'll be ready to take a pay cut in order to finally play for a contender. 

Maybe we could get him through a sign-and-trade and dispose of one of our guards (Sura maybe?)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

After reading those links, Kidd is not practical or probable. SAR would not be the guy for us. We cannot continue to roll all of these 6'9 or shorter vertically challenged oh yeah and old PF's out on the court. WE NEED A PROTOTYPICAL PF.

Daniels would be a solid pickup if we could attain him. 

The two burning questions are:

SF or PF in the draft?
SF or PF via free agency? (NO 6'9, OLD, PF's allowed.)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> After reading those links, Kidd is not practical or probable. SAR would not be the guy for us. We cannot continue to roll all of these 6'9 or shorter vertically challenged oh yeah and old PF's out on the court. WE NEED A PROTOTYPICAL PF.
> 
> Daniels would be a solid pickup if we could attain him.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much about Reef's height, considering he's one of the better rebounders in his position. He's got at least 3 good years left in him, and is a very good character - I would not mind having him on this team at all, given the right price.


----------

